# Mason !



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking forward to pics. There was the cutest Amstaff puppy at the show Saturday.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Adonis is here GRCH Cali Girl's Adonis
http://www.caligirlkennels.com/co owned.htm


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Those are really nice dogs!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok I worked on three Pics of Mason's head. Mason is 10 months old and is out of Gaff bloodline  I will post his body shots in a few


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok here are the two body shots


----------

